# Some Pictures from last Season



## bobbarker (May 23, 2012)

The girls lined up nice and orderly on some syrup spilled on the inner cover.



















This is one of my favorite pictures I've ever gotten. She's sitting on the end of my hive tool, munching down some syrup or some honey (I don't recall which.)


----------



## komodoman (Feb 23, 2013)

cool


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice photos


----------



## Smarsh7903 (Jun 26, 2011)

Love them. Killer!


----------



## queenbee3074 (Mar 7, 2013)

Great pictures. I love looking at different pictures of bees and also love taking pictures. Thanks for sharing yours.


----------

